# anybody using a 40mm rake fork on their orbea?



## BShow (Jun 30, 2006)

I know that Orbea reccommends a 43mm rake fork for their frames. I read everywhere that a shorter rake will result in quicker steering response. What is the downside to the shorter rake? If I were to run a 40mm fork on my orbea, would that be a bad idea? Im new to the road bike scene and am building up my first roadbike.


----------

